# fed my snake today



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

this is the first time i fed my snake since i got him it was pretty cool but i have seen it before its skinny so i have to gain more pounds on him


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

What kind of snale do you have? Why is he skinny?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

And what did you feed him ?


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i gave a ball python he is skinny becase the the owner only fed him fuzzie mice and he would swallow them with out opening its jaw i fead him a regular mouse and he finished it in like 2 min becase he was so hungry


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

They can be very stuborn eaters at times. Glad to hear that he is excepting food easily.


----------

